# What bottom feeders are safe with Cichlids?



## dam718

As the subject would suggest, I am trying to figure out what bottom feeders would be compatible in a cichlid tank. 

Or will Africans pretty much keep the tank clean without needing bottom feeders? 

Just trying to figure out what I should use as a "cleaning crew"

Thanks!


----------



## dalfed

You need to be more specific on what type of Africans you have or are planning.


----------



## dam718

Labidochromis, Cynotilapia, and Aulonocara, 3 of each... Haven't decided just yet on colors / specific breeds within the species.

Possibly Dwarf Pseudotropheus...


----------



## dalfed

Your mbuna will do some sifting of sand finding leftover food so a bottom feeder is not really needed for that, but a couple of cuckoo cats - Synodontis multipunctatus would look good in your tank and lots of people use bristlenose catfish for algae in mbuna tanks.
Keep an eye out for aggression on your peacocks, you may have to move them.


----------



## Manafel

I second the Synodotis recommendation if you are really wanting some bottom dwellers. They are active and fun to watch most of the time. I had some cuckoo cats that would eat food out of my hand.


----------



## coralbandit

I had syn.Brichardi and Eupturus with my tangs.The eupturus got pretty big(well over 6" long ).The brichardi looked pretty cool(coloring pattern),and stayed in the 4" range(much skinnier than E.).


----------



## Frank1971

I currently have a little school of Upside Down Catfish with my Africans, and they do just fine. I have also used Clown Loaches and Yoyo Loaches, they hold their own just fine with Africans as well. The Loaches are especially fun because they are active, much more active than my Upside Down Cats who tend to hide alot. But both have worked well for my part.


----------



## coralbandit

1^ with the clown loaches!Mine have been here since before rainbows,completely through the AC's and still going strong in my community(180 g,and they're like 10 years old!)The syn. E is a very close relative to the upside down cat.


----------



## dam718

Thanks for the suggestions guys, really appreciate it! 

I really like the clown loaches, so that would be a good choice for me. Would it be a wise decision to introduce them to the tank first and let them establish some safe zones before I add any cichlids? Or will they be fine to introduce at any time?


----------



## dalfed

dam718 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions guys, really appreciate it!
> 
> I really like the clown loaches, so that would be a good choice for me. Would it be a wise decision to introduce them to the tank first and let them establish some safe zones before I add any cichlids? Or will they be fine to introduce at any time?


not sure what size tank you have but if it isn't 100+ gallons avoid the clowns!!!


----------



## Jet

Synodotis are probably the best choice, since they are native to the same lakes. I have a pictus cat in my 210 litre AC tank (I transferred it from my twenty on a whim) , and though it is South American and would prefer a lower pH it has adapted fine and I have had no issues.


----------



## Bumblebeechloe

The best kind fishes added to your bottom feeder catfish. I am suggested you to get " Striped Raphael Catfish". A curious fact about the Striped Raphael Catfish or Chocolate Catfish is that it also has tiny curved spines running along its body to protect it! Catfish on the other, are without scales, most often protected with bony plates instead. Doesn't matter which kind you prefer on any bottom feeder catfishes... Any kind what you likes the best! 

Because those cichlids are very dominate & aggressive to be able kill on any weak swimmer fish. Occasionally both Hillstream Loaches and Loaches are confused with the catfishes because of the presence of barbels.
Although popularly known as Loaches or true Loaches, these fish have also been commonly referred to as "Thorn-eyes". This is because they have one or two thorn-like spines directly between the eyes or just beneath the eyes. These spines are often erect and can act as a defense, be careful when catching these fish. These spines often gets caught in the net.

Striped Raphael Catfish, Platydoras costatus, Chocolate Catfish


Hopefully it will helps you the info..... 

:fish9:


----------



## Skinnersgirl

I had to find a spot for my pleco when my angels spawned so I threw him into my ac tank and all is well..for about a year now...


----------

